# Tracking foundation



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

How are clubs starting AKC/IPG tracking foundation now a days? Food box? Article indication? Something else?

I've only trained trailing dogs, but I totally understand the food box / footstep training. Just looking for what's working well these days. Video links appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Check out Dave Kroger’s videos. $10/month but he’s got a pretty good series on tracking for igp. Starts with scent pads, moving to footsteps. Unfortunately bc of the fire ants in my area and my dogs food allergies I’m having to figure out alternate methods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Scent pads to footsteps. Most people teach articles off the track initially.

Dave kroyer is probably your best bet.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dave Kroyer can give insight....for our club we intro with scent box, then move to three small straight tracks, depending on the dogs behavior. There is also a method of running a straight with a centerpoint and then back-tracking that track to slow down an inexperienced dog. But it has to be laid without deviation from the end, just immediate turn around and have the dog track back as it settles some hecticness. 
Come up and train/track with us!!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm having a hard time getting away, and the weather hasn't been conducive to training. I'll get up north soon!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I use a scent box and advance from there. Choosing a good place to practice is always a pain.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> I use a scent box and advance from there. Choosing a good place to practice is always a pain.


I've got a coupe primo spots. They mow weekly and there is no foot traffic


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

David Winners said:


> I've got a coupe primo spots. They mow weekly and there is no foot traffic


The place I do most of my training gets a bit of foot traffic, so typically I’ll only start the scent boxes there. The place I like to track has some good spots but I have to worry about random dogs or birds when there’s food on the track. You’re lucky there. Maybe I should look into this PSA stuff more.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Valor has his nose on the ground a lot, and has some tracking rockstars in his background


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would do scent pads with bear and then do some other things after. What I discovered was once he started tracking, he wasn’t interested in anything else. I couldn’t keep his focus, and he would return to the track whenever he got the chance.


----------

